# Administration code for J1100



## Willow123 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello:

We have a member who received a chemotherapy treatment consisting of a therapeutic IV infusion of Dexamethosone (J1100), a therapeutic IV push of Aloxi (J2469) and a chemotherapy IV push of Navelbine (J9390). We billed 96367 for the infusion of J1100 with 20 minute IV run time, a 96375 for the push of J2469 with 1 minute run time, and a 96409 for the Nevalbine with a 10 minute run time. However the 96367 has been denied as not payable.

What code should I have utilized instead of the 96367 and why? 

Thank you in advance for your help. 

Wendy


----------



## rollinholy (Apr 10, 2013)

could it be because you are using an add on code?
could you use 96365 or 96374?

We have a member who received a chemotherapy treatment consisting of a therapeutic IV infusion of Dexamethosone (J1100), a therapeutic IV push of Aloxi (J2469) and a chemotherapy IV push of Navelbine (J9390). We billed 96367 for the infusion of J1100 with 20 minute IV run time, a 96375 for the push of J2469 with 1 minute run time, and a 96409 for the Nevalbine with a 10 minute run time. However the 96367 has been denied as not payable.

What code should I have utilized instead of the 96367 and why? 

Thank you in advance for your help. 

Wendy[/QUOTE]


----------

